# St. Martin Cottages de Lonvilliers--Review Posted and Trip Report



## Conan (Apr 7, 2013)

We're just back from St. Martin, having stayed at Cottages de Lonvilliers on the French side and Belair Beach on the Dutch side.

My review of Cottages de Lonvilliers is posted at
http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortName=lonvi

We were last in St. Martin 11 years ago, and the main difference I noticed was the driving experience: The condition of the roads is much better now than it was, and the drivers are more courteous and sensible (better than they were in 2002 and better than today's drivers in New York and New England).  Traffic bottlenecks are still common, but a new road is being built near the airport that will fix the worst when it opens.

We heard talk of crime in Marigot, so we only went there in the daytime and had no feeling of unease.  We had a dinner at Le Pressoir in Grand Case that was good, not great, for the high price.  We enjoyed the beaches, especially Pinel via ferry from Cul de Sac and Friar's Beach on the french side.

As a transition between the French and Dutch timeshare weeks, we flew Friday from Grand Case airport to St. Bart's, stayed one night there, and flew back to Juliana airport.  This was our first visit to St. Bart's.  Gustavia is classy, the beaches are nice (but the nicest, Grand Saline, has no shade and no facilities), and the roads are terrible.  I'm glad we saw it but I don't feel a need to go back.

I've already reserved Lonvilliers and Belair for March, 2015 since surprisingly RCI had both properties available for the exact dates I wanted!


----------



## winnipiseogee (Apr 7, 2013)

So what did you think of Belair Beach Club?  We were thinking about book a week there as well.  Looks like they have lots of availability right now.


----------



## Conan (Apr 7, 2013)

winnipiseogee said:


> So what did you think of Belair Beach Club?  We were thinking about book a week there as well.  Looks like they have lots of availability right now.



There are enough reviews and discussions here already I wasn't planning to write one.  Briefly, it's in Grade B condition but the people are nice, security seems good, and the ocean front balcony views are the best on the island.  Divi is at the other end of the same beach; units there are probably in better condition but aren't guaranteed oceanfront.


----------



## humsor (Apr 10, 2013)

*Belair*

I was there July 2012.  Units are "tired", but the view and beach more than make up for it.  I would return without hesitation.


----------

